# 1971 Schwinn Manta Ray for sale



## Steve Owen (Apr 21, 2018)

A complete 1971 Silver Mist Manta Ray in fair shape. Bringing the bike to the Ann Arbor Bike Show on 04/292018 to sell. Best Offer


----------



## Jpcdds (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you sell the bike?


----------



## Steve Owen (Apr 30, 2018)

Sold the bike yesterday at the bike show in  Ann Arbor


----------



## Jpcdds (Apr 30, 2018)

Damn... i saw this too late and normally check it every 2 days just for a manta Ray.  I live only 45 minutes from AA.  Do you mind letting me know what you got for it?  Thanks john


----------



## Steve Owen (Apr 30, 2018)

Jpcdds said:


> Damn... i saw this too late and normally check it every 2 days just for a manta Ray.  I live only 45 minutes from AA.  Do you mind letting me know what you got for it?  Thanks john



Hi John Sold it for 800.00


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2018)

I saw the guy walking walking down the main isle outside with it. He got a nice one


----------



## Jpcdds (Apr 30, 2018)

Dang... congrats! I’ve been looking for a silver one and yellow as well.  Looking to get all 4 colors.  Have 3 orange (one coaster one caliper and one disc brake) and a minty mint green caliper. The search shall continue!


----------

